# Carrying multiple guns?



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anybody know if it is legal two guns in the field at the same time to be able to hunt two different animals, such as deer gun and turkey gun, during early doe season you can hunt both?thanks for any help the rule book doesn't really specify.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Problem with deer and turkey is you can only use a shotgun (with shot) or bow for turkey. if a rifle, slug gun, or BP rifle is at hand.... how does a LEO know what gun you plan on using?


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Check the digest but i think you can take all legal guns, bows and crossbows you want.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Please read the "Turkey guide", link below. Based on the below NO, you could not hunt deer and turkey with Two different firearms. Now for the ones that state "Yes you COULD" if used #4 for both. You are correct. But, I do not see that happening.  

It states the following.
Hunters may use a bow and arrow, a crossbow, a firearm that fires a fixed shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting.

Further: When taking wild turkey, a person shall not use or carry afield any
ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with no. 4 or smaller shot . 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2013_Fall_Turkey_Digest_PDF_424703_7.pdf


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Contacted DNR and they said it is legal to do.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Are Firearm deer and turkey open at the same time? I do not think so.

Unless there is some special firearm deer season that I do no know of, like some special hunt.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Early antlerless and fall turkey


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Just take a bow, you're good to go.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Just take a bow, you're good to go.


That's what I've done in the past and what i due during archery season, just figured if I could use the advantage of a gun might as well.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Hehe


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Just take a bow, you're good to go.


X2 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

